# Stormy.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are pictures on my new Ryman style English Setter. We drove down and picked her up yesterday. Hard driving rain going both ways, so the name does fit her.

Last evening (Wednesday 4-6-16) in her new bed with some toys.







Wrapped in a towel getting dried off after a early morning walk in the wet front yard.







 Al


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its true dogs resemble their owners LOL

cute pup nothing like a pup to make a good day better


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great looking little pup Alley! And I definitely get the impression that little Stormy found himself a good home, too! LOL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Nice looking pup. The middle son moved Montana. A couple months ago he bought a treeing walker for lions. The whine is driving him nuts. Yesterday he bought a red bone so the dog has company and hopefully will stop the howling. He hopes in a year they will be ready to chase cats. All puppies are cute little guys. I think dogs like yours are more companions that hounds though. I have no experience with hounds so it will be interesting talking with my son.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice looking pup you have there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The title stormy first made me think you were talking about our weather.

Here is a pick of my son's walker.







Why do hounds always have that sad look?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hounds look sad because they realize early on in life that they are Democrats .
They don't know who their father is, get free food, free housing, work very little if at all.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

They look sad because they know it is cute and with out cute no one would want a baying bellowing dog like them.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> They look sad because they know it is cute and with out cute no one would want a baying bellowing dog like them.
> 
> Al


She is driving him nuts with her whine. He thought maybe she needed company so he bought a Red Bone. The Red Bone is laid back and calm. The Treeing Walker is high strung and stubborn.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Give her a ticking clock and a warm water (hot water bottle) bottle wrapped in a towel in her bed.

 Al


----------

